

Was the iPhone location logging put in by quiet law-enf./intel. agency request? - aw3c2
http://frank.geekheim.de/?p=1690

======
statictype
Why would law enforcement only request this in the iPhone and not in, say,
Android or Blackberry or S60 or the plethora of other phone OSs that exist?
And why keep it in a simple standardized db format instead of obfuscated or
encrypted?

------
aw3c2
Sorry about the awkward title, I had to reduce it to 80 characters. This is
the full title:

 _Was the iPhone location logging put in by quiet law-enforcement /
intelligence agency request?_

